# Ben Nye/ Mehron Concealer Wheels



## abcruthie (Jul 12, 2012)

I saw the 4 and 6 color wheel and I'm not sure which to get. I have pale skin and was looking at the 4 color one in sk-2, but that is a creme highlight palette. I'd like a 4 color because it is less expensive. I need a full coverage concealer for acne and acne scars. What do you think? Does sk-2 work as a concealer? Should I just buy the 6 color(I was thinking sk200 instead of sk100 because I'm fair) Thanks!






  	What about the Mehron onethe tattoo one or the regular?)


----------

